# Road Trip For Me & Theresa.



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Theresa and i are making a road trip on Thursday to pick up my new little adopted boy we are giving a forever loving home. Hes 6 yrs old long haired chi, smaller than Muffin and hes just so adorable. Heres pics of the little guy, his name is Stanley but we are thinking about calling him "Poptart" or "Pippen". Once hes home here and settled in i will get lots pics and post um up. We cant wait to share our home, love and compassion with him for the rest of his life, hes gona be spoiled spoiled spoiled just like Muffin is..


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh he is a total sweetheart  so kind of you to rescue him - he is a very lucky little chi


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

adorable beautiful baby


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute! I really love the name Pippen, but he looks like a Poptart to me! Such an adorable name.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

You must be so excited!!! I wish you safe travels!! I think Pippen is a perfect name for him, not sure why, it just feels right. Funny you mention Stanley though as that's what Eden's pup Patches was renamed by his new owner. =D Anyway congratulations and can't wait to see more pictures after his homecoming!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What a beautiful little boy, he is a luckey boy too be rescued by you...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww. he's adorable . i love the name poptart


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you for rescuing! He is adorable... I love the name Poptart.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

We are so excited to go get him Thursday. He will have great home with Tracey. She is so good muffin and knows so much about rescues and is helping me with Amberleah lou lou. So glad I meet Tracy from the forum. Funny we live 3 miles from each other. It will be a great day.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone, he is a real cutie pie.:love7: Hes gona have a wonderful forever home here with us.


Thanks Theresa :notworthy: im so glad we met to :hello2: its nice having a chi friend right down the road and also that we have alot in commin and can visit sip coffee :coffee2: and chit chat. Im so excited cant wait till tomarrow to travel to pick up Stanley. We have deside to call him "Poptart"  Lets hope its not to bad out we are under winter storm watch and warnnings for tomarrow starting tonight.
So Theresa is picking me up alittle earlier so we have extra travel time so if its bad out we can go slow and be careful.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So is Thresea adopting one too


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh he is so beautiful! I have a thing for light LC Chis!x


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> So is Thresea adopting one too


Not until Spring Christie when I can train her better. When we don't have all the snow and I can get out.. I want to retrain Amberleah lou lou to go out too.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Well Theresa and i have had a very very long day and the weather was so bad and still is bad, got a blizzard here and theres more than a good 15 inches on the ground and still comming down, i cant keep up with shoveling, our power went out at about 3:30pm while Theresa and i was on the road, then when we made it back my phone service went out, no one understands what northern michigan gets here in the winter untill they have been here, NY gets blasted but they dont deal with what we do all winter long. Anyways got Poptart and hes just a little sweety, has health issues and there was a long story behind this little guy. So now its time for him to start his NEW life and to get better and enjoy the lap of luxury. Heres pics of us today, Theresa and then me and then him being a real trooper in the back seat riding in the car like its no big deal and right at home but he is also sick, has a bad eye and some respitory issues going on, very boney under that fur, nutrition issues going on and has teeth missing.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The weather was really bad, but we did it and had a blast. Poptart is so cute he came right too me sat on my lap the whole time Tracey was talking to the lady. So sad that lady had several different dog and lots of them and uses them just to breed. Tracey did not see it but I seen her take the fly swatter to them. Poptart is in a much better home now and can get better and have fun with Muffin and Luna. Tracey and John. Me too when are together.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

he is such a joy, so loving!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He is SO cute!!! Congrats! How cool that you guys live so close!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So glad he is in your care now! I know he will do awesome with both of you looking out for him!


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

He definately looks like a poptart! He is going to be so happy in his new home.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> The weather was really bad, but we did it and had a blast. Poptart is so cute he came right too me sat on my lap the whole time Tracey was talking to the lady. So sad that lady had several different dog and lots of them and uses them just to breed. Tracey did not see it but I seen her take the fly swatter to them. Poptart is in a much better home now and can get better and have fun with Muffin and Luna. Tracey and John. Me too when are together.


Ya i didnt see it as i was over in a corner on the couch talking to her husband. Anyways all is going very well Poptart has had his first 2 rounds antibiotics and also 3 treatments in his eyes he has the start of glucoma in one eye, he no longer has runny nose nor sneezing anymore but will stay on antibiotics for 10 days, Hes also gona be wormed, his diet is switched over to rotation now, not any prob with the switch and or his poo, now its all about healing and getting better and puttin on some weight befour he goes in to be neuterd. Will be a long slow process, hes wearing his belly band like a champ and his new custom orderd wrap will be in soon. The girls have excepted him without any probs no agression, dominating or anything, as you can see in the pics no hair standing on end on my girls backs nor dominating, just your normal meet and greet sniffing and the girls saying welcome and there head of household.

Meet and great from girls.








Muffin trying to understand why he has this wierd blue thing on.








Muffin saying never mind Poptart take lots pics of me insted. LOL!!








this pic came out alittle blurry but as you can see the day is normal and kids doing there own thing.








Poptart saying ok enough with the cam do i have to wear this blue thingy. LOL!!









will get more pics later..


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe can't believe how cute they are together. Cant wait to introduce Amberleah lou lou to the group.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Wonderful


----------



## Violet butterfly (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh what a happy tail. Ho, no, ho, pun intended. Sound like was quite a rescue, but you have such a cute little guy and he has been adopted into such a kind and loving home. God was looking out for the little guy.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

I am happy to report things are going very well with Poptart, meds are working the total switch over to my holistic and freeze dried raw food is working wonders and hes also getting a vitamin. His eyes are no longer weeping badly and the ointment is helping his one bad eye. he sits and lets you do anything with him and is very easy for me to work on cleaning the old weeping drain lines on his face soon we will have that nice and clean but atleast for now its much better and theres no infection there. His raspyness in his chest is clearing up its not as bad and hes really got alot more pep to his step and tail wagging. Hes not as stiff as he was in the rear but we have a long way to go, he knows when im preparing his food he zoooooooooooooms to his crate and stands there like oh yippy shes gona give me goodies. Because he has so many missing teeth we grind up the dry food but leave small enough chunks so he still has to do chewing and mix it in with his canned Bison/venison food. He gets Nutrisca raw freeze dried beef half pattie in the morn as well. So far he hasnt lifted leg since the first day home coming, which he tried that day but couldnt do much as we had the belly wrap on. LOL!! Hes now starting to understand the rutine outside potty pee pee pee and then poop and then we can go back in. Hopefully by next week will will notice some weight gain which he desperately needs. Time, love, paitence, meds, good food and the care he has always needed is now on his side for good. Hes no longer a stud toy for someone to use, abuse and pass around. I will snap some pics of him outside later today and get them posted up..


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Update on Poptart, WOOOHOOO hes gained alomst a whole pound now and his ribs are starting to cover, still working on gettind some body mass to cover his spine but we are getting there slowly. Hes gona stay on antibiotics for 7 more days, wormed Tuesday and his eyes are now much better but still treat them with ointment once a day, getting the old discolored drain lines to white color fur again is gona take awhile but its slowly getting better. Hes started to play alittle now with Muffin, gets around the house now nicely not scared anymore, does well with outdoor potty even though you have to stand there with him for a good 15 mins, but still wears the belly wrap in the house. When he goes in to be neuterd gona have them do a teeth cleaning on what few teeth he has left, empty anal glands, check liver and kidneys. I have been doing much digging into this poor little guys background, hes been thru a few homes of BYB's and im not a happy camper with the way hes been treated, he does not know or like toys, we are slowly working on him excepting them, he does not know what dog treats are let alone some people food, working on that as well. He does not know what the outside world means other than being in a kennel and freezing, which at one point one breeder had him outside and his ears got frost bit. The being caged/kenneled for such a long period in life has left him to belive he has to poop in a corner against a wall, so when we are outside he poos against the snow bank or in a corner someplace in the potty area that i shovel snow from for the girls, and does not understand hes not caged and can move about freely outside. The garbage food and neglect caused the damage with his teeth and bone growth structure. The body thats hidden under that fur if i was to shave him you would all undertsand how bad he was and still is. Hes got a long way to go but hes much loved finaly and getting the best care possblie now. Hes had several diffrent names over the corse of his life. His real name is AKC
"K-T's Amber Little Junior" 

This pic was take few days back. Will get update pics of him tomarrow.








ROCK ON LITTLE POPTART!!:cheer: You are forever free from the nasty horrible poor life you once knew.:hello2:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That poor boy... But He is such a lucky boy now.. I am so happy he has you Tracey and John Muffin, & Luna. Me too!!! 
I am his Auntie and Amberleah lou lou is Poptart new Girl friend, strictly Platonic love. LOL !!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow!! Poptart looks beautiful!! Way to go Poppy!!!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

He is so beautiful, so happy he has his forever home xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Holy Moly I missed out on so much goodness!!! Wow!
First of all Tracey, you sweet soul you! I'm so happy 
you adopted a boy in need, I know he'll be so loved
and happy with you. He's stunning! And how cool is
that you and Theresa got to meet and make this trip
together! You girls both look so so cute. I'm so happy. 
I will be checking up for updates. Keep up the awesome 
work. I wish you happiness with your new addition. :love2:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am just seeing this and your last post brought tears to my eyes. How people can treat a living creature like they do is beyond me, but thankfully he has you now to love him and care for him and show him that the rest of his life will be heaven on earth. He's absolutely beautiful! He looks like a little fox. I can't wait to keep hearing all about how he blossoms! Hopefully it won't be anytime until the rest of your crew show him how to be a carefree dog! You rock!


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Rach, LS and Lulus mom, i got a cute little used bed for for a couple bucks for Poptart today, when it gets here i will wash and clean it. perffect for him he likes to fallow me around and likes to sleep in my office next to my desk while im on the comp insted of just a blanket on the floor for him now he will have a bed with blanket.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Omgosh, he's absolutely stunning!! What a wonderful thing you've done for this baby. You are a Godsend! How people can mistreat such innocent Angels is beyond me. It breaks my heart.  So very happy he has a loving, caring home now. What a blessing!! :love5:


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok time for Poptart update, he still has on going health issues but we are working on that everyday, he continues to improve and make BIG strides, hes learning how to be a dog and what all good things in life mean. Hes finaly learning that toys and stuffies are a GREAT THING and wonderful to play with, he goes for walks each day although not far due to the snow but he does get out there and prances around like OMG IM FREE!!! His out door potty training is going wonderful now and even though he still thinks he cant move when out there he is finaly taking steps around and getting use to the fact he can go places. Hes a real charm durring grooming session, stands perffectly still while i trim nails, clean eyes and ears, trim hair around places that needed it, stands still durring bath time and also when getting brushed and dried afterwards.

Here he is befour grooming session.









Heres bath time.
















mmmmmmmm love that blow drier LOL!!









i had lightly trimed the hair around his ears as it was nasty and i also needed to be able to see better down in his ears to clean and treat.

and here he is playing with toys. YOU GO BOY!!
alittle encuragment from me and muffin.

































and a proud boy he is. Hes learning..:coolwink:


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

He's such a beauty! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Poptart is a beautiful boy, I am so happy for you both that you found each other.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

This whole thread just warms the cockles of the heart ... looking into his eyes with the orange plastic toy, you can see what a beautiful soul he has. He's a supremely lucky boy and you can see he knows it!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww thank you for the update Tracey, what a joy to read. :love2:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Poptart is doing so well and so well behaved. he is looking so so much better already but has so many health issues that will cost so much money for medications and treatments. 
Poptart is such a lucky boy the God brought him to Tracey.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Poptarts new and improved belly band wrap,
Thank You Sheri :coolwink: for helping with this and doing such awsome work on these bands/wraps for Poptart they are the best..

now with wider bigger circle pee pad area and with new velcro insted of snaps.


































They fit snug and are comfy for him to wear with great protection from him weeing anyplace, all around perffect..


Thanks again Sheri...:thumbup::wave:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe Poptart you are so fashionable in your new belly band.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What a handsome boy. It looks like he is doing very, very well! :grin:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! I love it!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What an angel you are. So glad that Poptart has found you. He now will know what love is and enjoy being a real dog. Such a happy story, thank you for sharing with us.:angel11:


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone, he has a long road ahead of him but we are getting there one day at a time...


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

How is it going with you new little guy? I have had my 6 year old rescue girl for almost 3 weeks now. It was a rough start, but she is settling great now. I would love to hear how you guy is doing!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

What a gem! I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

he's cute ...  i love Poptart too hihihi


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

How is little Poptart adjusting?


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

I just saw this for the first time tonight! BLESS YOU for rescuing precious Poptart! This world needs more people like you! :love5: It is so heartwarming to hear how well he is doing.  Thank you for sharing your story, and pictures of your handsome boy. This Mama of 3 shelter rescues LOVES this thread!


----------

